# My Panasonic 65GT50 Calibration



## Black Ops

*Here are my "Day" (bright room) settings.*

*(updated 12/11/2012)*

I calibrated these to achieve 45fL.

Picture mode: Custom
Contrast: +100
Brightness: +56
Color: +45
Tint: 0
Sharpness: +20
Color temp.: Warm2
Color mgmt.: N/A
C.A.T.S.: Off
Video NR: N/A

Pro Settings

Color Space: Normal
W/B high R: 0
W/B high G: 0
W/B high B: -2
W/B low R: +10
W/B low G: 0
W/B low B: 0
Black Extension: 0
Gamma adjustment: 2.4
Panel brightness: Mid
Contour emphasis: Off
AGC: 0

Advanced picture

Motion smoother: Off
1080p pure direct: On (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
Black level: Light
24p Direct in: 60Hz (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)

_Please note that due to panel variances and room lighting...your experiences with these settings will vary._



> ****Previous settings (10/2012)****
> 
> I calibrated these to achieve 45fL.
> 
> Picture mode: Custom
> Contrast: +100
> Brightness: +59
> Color: +45
> Tint: 0
> Sharpness: +20
> Color temp.: Warm2
> Color mgmt.: N/A
> C.A.T.S.: Off
> Video NR: N/A
> 
> Pro Settings
> 
> Color Space: Normal
> W/B high R: +2
> W/B high G: 0
> W/B high B: +2
> W/B low R: +6
> W/B low G: -5
> W/B low B: +2
> Black Extension: 0
> Gamma adjustment: 2.4
> Panel brightness: Mid
> Contour emphasis: Off
> AGC: 0
> 
> Advanced picture
> 
> Motion smoother: Off
> 1080p pure direct: On (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
> Black level: Light
> 24p Direct in: 60Hz (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
> 
> _Please note that due to panel variances and room lighting...your experiences with these settings will vary._


----------



## Black Ops

*Here are my "Night" (dark/dim room) settings.*

*(updated 12/11/2012)* _Please note that the "Gamma adjustment" setting HAS been changed.
_
I calibrated these to achieve 35fL.

Picture mode: Custom
Contrast: +84
Brightness: +55
Color: +45
Tint: 0
Sharpness: +20
Color temp.: Warm2
Color mgmt.: N/A
C.A.T.S.: Off
Video NR: N/A

Pro Settings

Color Space: Normal
W/B high R: +2
W/B high G: 0
W/B high B: -1
W/B low R: +7
W/B low G: -2
W/B low B: -3
Black Extension: 0
Gamma adjustment: 2.4
Panel brightness: Mid
Contour emphasis: Off
AGC: 0

Advanced picture

Motion smoother: Off
1080p pure direct: On (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
Black level: Light
24p Direct in: 60Hz (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)

_Please note that due to panel variances and room lighting...your experiences with these settings will vary._



> ****Previous settings (10/2012)****
> 
> I calibrated these to achieve 35fL.
> 
> Picture mode: Custom
> Contrast: +84
> Brightness: +59
> Color: +45
> Tint: 0
> Sharpness: +20
> Color temp.: Warm2
> Color mgmt.: N/A
> C.A.T.S.: Off
> Video NR: N/A
> 
> Pro Settings
> 
> Color Space: Normal
> W/B high R: +2
> W/B high G: 0
> W/B high B: 0
> W/B low R: +8
> W/B low G: -2
> W/B low B: +1
> Black Extension: 0
> Gamma adjustment: 2.6
> Panel brightness: Mid
> Contour emphasis: Off
> AGC: 0
> 
> Advanced picture
> 
> Motion smoother: Off
> 1080p pure direct: On (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
> Black level: Light
> 24p Direct in: 60Hz (only applies to and can only be adjusted with a 1080p signal)
> 
> _Please note that due to panel variances and room lighting...your experiences with these settings will vary._


----------



## Black Ops

Results of my "Day" settings:

























http://imageshack.us/a/img72/1116/rgb.gif[/IMG
[IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img201/3228/tempf.gif


----------



## Black Ops

Results of my "Night" settings:


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Nice results ... although for the day mode ... how is the lighting condition in your room? Is there any type of sunlight that gets into the room? Sunlight-weather-seasons ... the things that completely upset any attempt at precision in a day mode. 

Gamma curves are interesting because they are entirely dependent on the type of window patterns that you use. The smaller the pattern gets, the bigger the Gamma number gets. Which pattern is right? I don't really know.

The THX mode in the TV is usually around a 2.2 but only if you use patterns that are about 6.5% in size and few people have access to those patterns. If you use 20% patterns, then your gamma is much higher than a 2.4 based on the THX criteria.

Regards


----------



## Black Ops

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Nice results ... although for the day mode ... how is the lighting condition in your room? Is there any type of sunlight that gets into the room? Sunlight-weather-seasons ... the things that completely upset any attempt at precision in a day mode.
> 
> Gamma curves are interesting because they are entirely dependent on the type of window patterns that you use. The smaller the pattern gets, the bigger the Gamma number gets. Which pattern is right? I don't really know.
> 
> The THX mode in the TV is usually around a 2.2 but only if you use patterns that are about 6.5% in size and few people have access to those patterns. If you use 20% patterns, then your gamma is much higher than a 2.4 based on the THX criteria.
> 
> Regards


Yes, during the day I have filtered sunlight through blinds and lighting from another room as well. That was my reason for having two sets. At night, I am in dim to complete darkness.

I settled on using the GCD calibration disc with 10% windows. The GT50 doesn't appear to be overly picky on window size though.

I use a splitter out of my AVR to send my HDMI output to two of the GT50's HDMI inputs. So HDMI 1 is used for my "Day" mode, while HDMI 2 is used for "Night" mode. I use a Harmony One and have separate day/night versions of each activity.


----------



## Black Ops

Both my "Day" and "Night" settings have been updated. The graphs have not however.


----------



## mechman

The original graphs looked very good to me.


----------



## Black Ops

I agree. I had put a lot of hours on the display since the initial ones though and it was time for a touch-up. Plus, the target gamma for my "Night" settings was 2.4 before. I decided to shoot for 2.2 this time.


----------



## Yiannis1970

Can you tell us which sensor did you use for the above readings?


----------

